# Car is on the Don Pasquale!



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

*Don Pasquale Heading to Brunswick, GA*

After unloading some vehicles in New Jersey the Don is heading south to Brunswick, Georgia.
My E92 M3 is getting closer I would expect re-delivery around July 22nd.
Minor repairs needs to be done like changing the driver side mirror after the wife took it off hitting a barricade going south on A9 towards Munich. The mirrors on the M3 are retractable and they cost around $1000 a piece. Thanks to Allianz insurance and the European Delivery program with no deductible this will be free of charge.


----------



## voltigeur (Jun 29, 2008)

hbdunn2003 said:


> Everybody else get discharged?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, my M3's been discharged. Same notional time 00:00:00 - for didn't the Don dock in the morning so offloading at the dock was not midnight!


----------



## hbdunn2003 (Jun 3, 2007)

voltigeur said:


> Where did you go to check on this? I don't recognize this screen :dunno:


https://att.2wglobal.com/gstattweb/ocean.do?method=getDefaultOceanQuickSearchPage

Put your VIN in the cargo id field.


----------



## hbdunn2003 (Jun 3, 2007)

voltigeur said:


> Yes, my M3's been discharged.


Is yours going to Brunswick?

I changed my redelivery to the PCD and I hope they still are trucking them down from NJ.


----------



## voltigeur (Jun 29, 2008)

hbdunn2003 said:


> Put your VIN in the cargo id field.


Thx, yes I just remembered and went back to the W&W site.


----------



## voltigeur (Jun 29, 2008)

hbdunn2003 said:


> Is yours going to Brunswick?
> 
> I changed my redelivery to the PCD and I hope they still are trucking them down from NJ.


My M-car is going to the NJ VPC.

I wish I could do PCD but hard for me to get away from work after Europe ...


----------



## hbdunn2003 (Jun 3, 2007)

voltigeur said:


> My M-car is going to the Brunswick VPC.
> 
> I wish I could do PCD but hard for me to get away from work after Europe ...


It's weird that they did not leave your car on the boat as its next stop is Brunswick.


----------



## voltigeur (Jun 29, 2008)

hbdunn2003 said:


> It's weird that they did not leave your car on the boat as its next stop is Brunswick.


I agree but that's what the CA's screen dump query shows :dunno:


----------



## tharwood (Dec 15, 2003)

Anyone able to track the Don Pasquale? It disappeared into the open region of the Atlantic after departing NY/NJ and blipped up a couple of times off the coast near Brunswick over the weekend. There doesn't appear to be any AIS tracking information from the Brunswick port.


----------



## sandrewson (Jun 8, 2009)

Now I'm really confused. I have a status printout from my CA that my new 335 was on the Don Pasquale, but every time I enter the VIN in the W&W website I get record not found. Even now after the ship has left Brunswick.


----------



## voltigeur (Jun 29, 2008)

*anyone else still waiting?*

-

OK, thought I would ask: anyone who had their car on the 'Don Pasquale' and NOT picked it up yet? Just curious if I'm the last 'Fester still waiting for their Bimmer.


----------



## tharwood (Dec 15, 2003)

I was told mine was residing at the Brunswick VPC and that I could take delivery at Spartanburg in one week from today. BMW's online tracking also states that the car is at the VPC but the E.H. Harms website still has no customs clearance date. Where are you taking delivery, Monsieur Voltiguer?


----------



## voltigeur (Jun 29, 2008)

tharwood said:


> I was told mine was residing at the Brunswick VPC and that I could take delivery at Spartanburg in one week from today. BMW's online tracking also states that the car is at the VPC but the E.H. Harms website still has no customs clearance date. Where are you taking delivery, Monsieur Voltiguer?


When Customs is done w/ their audit (3 weeks so far waiting for this to commence), thence to NJ VPC - where I hope it gets expedited due the Customs' delay - then by t'porter to Austin, TX.

I would love to be be doing PCD - lucky you! :thumbup:


----------



## Jen&Mike (Mar 2, 2009)

No car here as yet! However, our CA seems to think it will arrive later this week. He got a fax saying that it was supposed to leave NJ yesterday, 7/21.

You are not alone in the wait!


----------



## dachshund (Jun 24, 2009)

*Don Pasquale Passenger*

My 135i is on the Don Pasquale right now, somewhere in the Atlantic. 

It left Southampton on 7/21/09 and should be arriving in NJ on 7/30/09. I can't wait! I'm hoping to be driving it by the second week in August if all goes well.


----------



## skierdoc (Feb 11, 2009)

dachshund said:


> My 135i is on the Don Pasquale right now, somewhere in the Atlantic.
> 
> It left Southampton on 7/21/09 and should be arriving in NJ on 7/30/09. I can't wait! I'm hoping to be driving it by the second week in August if all goes well.


Same here! My 535i dropoff was on July 2nd in Nice, and boarded the Don Pasquale on the 18th... arriving on the 30th.


----------



## kevkaz (May 28, 2009)

My M3 is also on the Don Pasquale now as well!


----------



## voltigeur (Jun 29, 2008)

kevkaz said:


> My M3 is also on the Don Pasquale now as well!


Should've been dropped off by now. So is it also in Customs limbo?


----------



## Jen&Mike (Mar 2, 2009)

voltigeur said:


> Should've been dropped off by now. So is it also in Customs limbo?


I think there is a new group on the DP... and some of us have yet to receive our cars from the 7/2/09 dropoff!


----------



## kevkaz (May 28, 2009)

voltigeur said:


> Should've been dropped off by now. So is it also in Customs limbo?


No, the Don left Germany on 7/18 and makes it over to NJ on the 30th. Really hoping I dont end up in customs limbo, first track day is scheduled for the 22nd/23rd!


----------



## voltigeur (Jun 29, 2008)

Jen&Mike said:


> I think there is a new group on the DP... and some of us have yet to receive our cars from the 7/2/09 dropoff!


YES. The Don P is already _en route_ . the next load.

Where is your car?

I know where mine is .... remains in Customs limbo.


----------



## BuckyBeav (Apr 6, 2009)

My car is on the D.P. as well. Can't wait till she get home!


----------



## YellowLab (Oct 18, 2006)

My M3 is on The D.P. also!!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## kevkaz (May 28, 2009)

Got the BMWCCA rebate today (Sent 7/9), now I just need the car.


----------



## kevkaz (May 28, 2009)

Has anyone on the Don P checked the WW site to see if your car has been unloaded? Shows that my car is still on board


----------



## skierdoc (Feb 11, 2009)

kevkaz said:


> Has anyone on the Don P checked the WW site to see if your car has been unloaded? Shows that my car is still on board


I have been checking all day! No - Mine doesn't show as being unloaded. The ship appears to have made two stops in New York - The first (according to other posts I've seen) is the pier in which they unload it - it matches the pictures and map. It's currently at another pier, so I would think they all were unloaded at the first pier.


----------



## kevkaz (May 28, 2009)

skierdoc said:


> I have been checking all day!


Good to know I'm not the only crazy one around here :rofl:

The only thing that sucks about ED is that you get a taste of your new car, then have to wait ~6 weeks. It's really starting to get painful now!


----------



## tharwood (Dec 15, 2003)

Forget the web sites. Right now, Harms shows that I haven't cleared customs yet. BMWUSA shows my car is still at the VPC. 
Actually, my car is currently sitting in my garage at home.


----------



## skierdoc (Feb 11, 2009)

Well the DP is long out of New York harbor now - but the W&W website doesn't show my car as being offloaded. Hope they didn't forget to take it off! lol. Did anyone's status change?


----------



## kevkaz (May 28, 2009)

Mine did not change. I'm sure they're off, just slow to update their data. My CA is going to email me once the car has cleared customs.


----------



## YellowLab (Oct 18, 2006)

I was on the same ship, the WW website does not update for a few days, hopefully it clears everything this week!! the wait is way too long.


----------



## skierdoc (Feb 11, 2009)

Has anyone heard anything yet? Websites still don't show anything...


----------



## kevkaz (May 28, 2009)

stopped checking... waiting for the call/email from Irv.


----------



## skierdoc (Feb 11, 2009)

The W&W website has been updated today - now shows mine as being "Discharged" on 07/30.. So - I guess we're just waiting on customs at this point.


----------



## YellowLab (Oct 18, 2006)

would the customs show on W&W website?


----------



## skierdoc (Feb 11, 2009)

YellowLab said:


> would the customs show on W&W website?


Nope - but the EH Harms website shows when it clears customs, and the BMW USA website shows when it's at the VPC.

Thus - on my car at least, the EH Harms doesn't show a customs clearance date yet, and the BMW USA site still shows "en route" - so not accounting for the lag for the websites to be updated, the car is waiting to be cleared through customs.


----------



## kevkaz (May 28, 2009)

From what others have posted, EH Harms' data isn't updated all that frequently either. I just checked WW and mine was discharged at 1 PM on the 30th. EH Harms hasn't changed since the day I first checked.

No call yet from my CA. I'll post when that happens.


----------



## kevkaz (May 28, 2009)

uggh, this wait is killing me!!!


----------



## YellowLab (Oct 18, 2006)

Mine was off loaded too on 7/30 at 1pm...but the EH harms web site shows no custom clearance date...they usually say 2,3 days to clear customs so...Hopefully it's at the VPC now...Looks like BMW website also takes a long time to update. 

Just spoke to my CA, he says that my car should be at the VPC today, car usually clears within 5 days. Lets hope for the best!


----------



## kevkaz (May 28, 2009)

I've been told that delivery _should _be next week, but knowing it has finally hit or gone through the VPC would be some nice news to start the weekend.


----------



## skierdoc (Feb 11, 2009)

Has anyone heard anything? I haven't....


----------



## kevkaz (May 28, 2009)

nope... doing my best to not bug my CA but i'm getting super impatient...


----------



## skierdoc (Feb 11, 2009)

lol 1 minute reponse - looks like all of us are constantly checking this forum looking for updates!


----------



## kevkaz (May 28, 2009)

actually im subscribed so i get an email each time and am at home today... but yes i am checking too often!


----------



## skierdoc (Feb 11, 2009)

Ahh didn't realize you could subscribe! I'll have to do that!


----------



## YellowLab (Oct 18, 2006)

Just called up the CA, he did not pick up the phone...sucks...only 20 miles from the port and he told me that VPC had completed the work on Friday. Is there a number at BMW we can call to check?


----------



## kevkaz (May 28, 2009)

The bmwna reps have less info at hand than a CA. There is an automated service but its data is way out of date as well. We have to suck it up and wait. At least your CA told you that the VPC was done. All I know is that the bmw website says my car is AT the VPC.


----------



## YellowLab (Oct 18, 2006)

Mine still shows at the VPC also...so we know it is much slower then what it is actually...Anyway I'm still going to the dealer tonight.


----------



## kevkaz (May 28, 2009)

I broke down and called the dealer. My CA is out today, but another one told me the car was released to the carrier yesterday and vehicles typically show up 2-3 days later. So it looks like I'll FINALLY have my M3 by Friday!!! WOOO!


----------



## YellowLab (Oct 18, 2006)

well if mine was released also yesterday I would get it tomorrow. Will keep you guys posted.


----------



## skierdoc (Feb 11, 2009)

My CA hasn't heard anything yet... Hopefully we'll all be lucky and be getting calls in the next few days.


----------



## YellowLab (Oct 18, 2006)

My car is waiting for me at the dealer!!! yeah!! As soon as I get the insurance, i'
m on my way!!!


----------



## skierdoc (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice! Hopefully ours are soon to follow!


----------



## BuckyBeav (Apr 6, 2009)

Ok, I've been watching this thread for a while to see about any updates since the wait is killing me! I talked to my CA today and he told me that the car had been released from the VDC to the trucking company. It hasn't been loaded up yet but should be either today or tomorrow. Then it's on its way to College Station where it should tentatively arrive on Thursday the 20th. Skier, maybe you car will be on the same trailer. I was hoping it would be here this weekend, but oh well. It sure seems like forever since I left it back in Munich...


----------



## skierdoc (Feb 11, 2009)

Ahh - well yes - good chance we'll be on the same truck.. Too bad - Was hoping for this weekend! I leave town on the 20th for several days - which means I may just miss it!


----------



## voltigeur (Jun 29, 2008)

This ship has done a roundtrip, picked up another load of cars, returned to the U.S. and offloaded - all while my M3 has sat inside NJ Customs from the prior voyage. Depressing!


----------



## kevkaz (May 28, 2009)

YellowLab said:


> My car is waiting for me at the dealer!!! yeah!! As soon as I get the insurance, i'
> m on my way!!!


Great!

I should have mine tomorrow... we'll see!


----------



## YellowLab (Oct 18, 2006)

Voltigeur, so sorry about your car...this is ridiculous. EH harms can't help you??? 


The car is just awesome to drive!! Do you guys know if the car is suppose to come with M3 Mats??



Hope you guys get your car soon!!!


----------



## skierdoc (Feb 11, 2009)

I know Yellow's arrived, what about yours Kev? I haven't heard anything about mine yet...


----------



## kevkaz (May 28, 2009)

skierdoc said:


> I know Yellow's arrived, what about yours Kev? I haven't heard anything about mine yet...


still waiting, bugging the heck out of Irv... nothing yet. Its 5 PM in Chicago so its looking like it isn't going to happen today. :bawling:


----------

